# Employers in Abu Dhabi



## James_Harrison

Hi,

I'm almost on the brink of my move to the UAE now and have been asked to compile some research. The question is simple enough - Who are the top 10 expat employers in Abu Dhabi? 
But a google search doesn't help me out here. Does anyone know the answer to this?

Secondly, my other half will be joining me in Abu Dhabi in a few months, she has employment lined up so the residency visa shouldn't be a problem (I hope), but we're not married, the plan is in the pipline. 
If we claim to be just friends, can we live together? Are we going to get deported for being an unmarried couple living together?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Jynxgirl

General employers or actual companies? Oil, logistical, and aviation are major employers. Oil companies and anything that assists/services/subcontracts to that industry probly being the biggest employer. Odd thing to have to compile... ?????

No, you can not claim to be friends and live together. You are not legally allowed to live with anyone of the opposite sex in the uae except immediate family members. You will find that many people do live together. It doesnt become an issue unless another issue usually comes up that involves the police. Abu Dhabi though is a bit different then Dubai (where I live) and living together might raise eyes a little more. I would suggest presenting yourselves as husband and wife from the beginning and get married ASAP. If you are in a less westernized area do not let anyone know you are not married. Abu Dhabi is expensive and many people are moving out into some of the further out communities. I would suggest not doing that. Also, if somone's company is giving them housing, a 'spouse' living with them may not be an option. It is illegal to do it and why risk something like this in a middle east country?! 

I would suggest to just go get married if you are planning on it anyhow.


----------



## James_Harrison

Thanks for the info,

Ref: Employers, I'm looking for actual companies, if a register of such exists...?


----------

